
Razer Blade Stealth review - mf2hd
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Razer-Blade-Stealth-i7-7500U-Notebook-Review.182060.0.html
======
mancerayder
Has anyone played with this yet?

I'm VERY tempted to buy this after the recent disappointments with the new
MacBook Pro, etc etc (been discussed ad nauseam already).

Does it run Linux?

How is the keyboard? Mushy or clicky?

The review didn't touch on the keyboard in my quick scan-through.

The 8G max ram is a huge let down.

